
Dynamic Emails in Gmail (Mar '19) - sherlock_h
https://www.blog.google/products/gmail/take-action-and-stay-up-to-date-with-dynamic-email-in-gmail/
======
sherlock_h
These just started showing up for the first time in my email inbox and they
are amazing. Google Docs comments for one are so much easier now

